

Adobe's Ichabod and The Headless Search of Flash, AJAX - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/adobe_ichabod_flash_ajax.php

======
dbrush
This is all fine and well for content created with Flash and Ajax, but it just
doesn't make sense to me to criticize Flash and Ajax because Google can't
index a menu bar within applications built with the technologies.

